# Best DVD+RW Disc?



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Recently a few of the DVD+RW's I made a while back have been giving me "cyclic redundency error" messages, or I just can't access them at all, etc.

I was told this brand "Ridata" was pretty good, but it seems whoever told me that was wrong.

Now I'm looking to recopy my music and video stuff onto another brand of DVD+RW, hopefully something a little more reliable.

Can anyone recommend a good DVD+RW? Preferably something that will last, one that's got a good track record, etc?

Anyhow help with this would be greatly appreciated, I assure you.

Cheers,

Snaithbert


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

I use Philips.....also it can make a big difference how and where you store them.


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Really?

Can you tell me what the best way to store them is? I've been keeping them in a book of like 128 discs, but I will move them instantly if there's a safer way to do it.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Well common sense is basically the rule.....is the place you store them doesn't get alot of temperature differences.are they in separate housings.
I'm sure where your storing them is fine and you just need to by different make of disks.There are cheaper disks out there but this is DVD we're talking about and quality is what we're after.

I can tell you that different disks can make a different to the quality of the video...I made the same movie and put it on Philips and on a sort of no name brand which of course was a lot cheaper and you could see the difference on the TV screen that the Philips colours were better and the clarity was too.
Not saying that Philips is the best but just saying that there is a difference


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

have a look-see here:

http://www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks so much for the info, I really appreciate it.

I don't think there's much change in temperature where I keep the discs, but I've often wondered if putting them in those books can have some ill effect, since they basically all pressing against each other, etc.

One thing's for sure, I'm changing the brand of disc I use to a brand I've heard of and is highly recommended, etc. I'll look into Phillips, I've heard good things about them. Also Verbatim has been recommended and a couple of others.

Basically no amount of effort is too much to keep my discs safe, etc. It took me a long time to convert my entire CD collection to mp3 and there is no way I'm doing it again. Just the thought of it makes me ill...


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

It's funny, the reviews of the Ridata discs (the ones I'm currently using) are so good, all over the web. And yet I've now had three crap out on me in 2 days.

I'm starting to wonder if maybe I'm burning them wrong or something. Maybe I should try burning them at a slower speed?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes I would try that also what burning program are you using?


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

I use Taiyo Yuden but I don't think they do RW, only R, although I may be wrong on that. Theu're generally regarded as the best dvd-/+r discs. Is there any reason your using rw, personally I've never found them as reliable as R for longterm storage.


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Well the thing is I now backup all my CDs to mp3, then save then onto DVDs. This way if I want to put something onto my mp3 player, I just pull out the DVD, load it onto my computer and then onto the mp3 player, etc. I can't keep it all on my computer due to a lack of hard drive space. And the reason I use rw's is so I can add new CDs to the DVDs without having to reburn the entire DVD. If I used a one time only DVD, I'd have to copy everything to the new disc, but with an rw, I can just keep adding one CD at a time, etc.

Does that make any sense? 

If I don't use rw, I'd have to copy ALL the data onto my computer, then reburn the disc again every time I wanted to add something. With rw, I just add a new CD when I need to and it only takes a few seconds. Plus I don't need to add 4 gb to my hard drive all of a sudden, when I copy the contents from the old DVD, etc.

As for what burning program I use, I'm currently using nero. It seems to work quite well, but now I'm starting to wonder. I burn at 4 something, but maybe I'll start burning at the lower speed, which I think is 2 something. 

I'm also going to switch my media. I'm leaning heavily towards Verbatim, which according to that link ohheck was kind enough to post, is at the top of the quality list.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep Nero is the best at least that's what I use and Verbatim are very good disks too and fully understand why you use DVD-RW as I use them too for my Movies that way if there's a mistake along the way I don't waste a disk but if it burned and works well then I can copy it to DVD+r?DVD-r with no wastage


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

I used to use dvd+r for everything, but damn, it took hours to add new CDs to my DVDs, or even add new documents to my data discs, etc. Now I just use dvd+r for movies or if I'm making a dvd to give away, etc. dvd+rw just makes it easier, because you can add or subtract data as you see fit and then you're not reburning an entire disc, you're just adding a little new data, etc.

Though now and then nero doesn't recognize the contents on the dvd+rw (even though the computer does) and I do have to reburn it entirely. That's always frustrating but not NEARLY as frustrating as having no access to the disc's contents whatsoever.

Anyhow I'm off to Fry's now to try and find some Verbatim DVD+RWs. I'm not gonna knock myself out reburning my entire collection, but I do plan to replace my discs with better quality dvd+rw's, slowly but surely.


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

also this will tell you the actual disc manufacturer - can't always go by brand name...

http://dvd.identifier.cdfreaks.com/

also for what its worth - i recently replaced my liteon 411s with a 1693s (only cost 40 bucks!) - i was getting many errors with the ritek r03 discs i was using but for some reason using the same discs with the newer burner produces less errors - go figure


----------

